# Woodpecker Drill on sale...



## SELFBOW (Dec 30, 2012)

http://ezkutproducts.com/products.php


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 2, 2013)

Does anyone have one of these and are they as good as the regular Woodpecker drill? I need a backup or one for David as he's getting older and hunting more.  mIke


----------



## WarrenWomack (Jan 2, 2013)

Mike, I bought one a couple of years ago for a backup just in case something happened to my Woodpecker drill. 

I still use my Woodpecker but I've used the EZ-Kut drill enough to know that it's just as good and maybe better.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Warren. I guess I better get one. David says hi. That boy's growing up too fast. mIke


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 3, 2013)

So how does it work?? Drill a hole in tree then put a bolt in it?


----------



## WarrenWomack (Jan 3, 2013)

stick-n-string said:


> So how does it work?? Drill a hole in tree then put a bolt in it?



Yes, but this link will provide a lot of details about the drill & bolt system.

http://www.newoutdoorcore.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5550


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 3, 2013)

Dang, I've been using the Woodpecker drill 7 years now and the Loc-on stand and it's all Warrens fault.lol mIke


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 4, 2013)

WarrenWomack said:


> Yes, but this link will provide a lot of details about the drill & bolt system.
> 
> http://www.newoutdoorcore.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5550



Thanks Warren!! Good to hear from ya! How is your hunting season going?


----------



## snook24 (Jan 4, 2013)

This is gonna save me a lot of energy and time thanks for posting this!


----------



## markland (Jan 4, 2013)

Works really good with a cordless drill, can step a tree in just a few minutes!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 4, 2013)

I once owned one then sold it. I have had a few occasions when I wished I still had it. Thought I would order one again and went to do so but when I saw they wanted $15 to ship it I backed out.


----------



## markland (Jan 4, 2013)

Not to take anything away from a great product and very convenient with the folding handle system, but for me I just bought a 3/8 auger bit and used my cordless drill with 8in bolts and worked great.  Can remove and reuse the bolts as long as you don't leave them in the tree more then a season and very easy to step and hang stands.  But now with most places I hunt landowners do not want any holes drilled or any steel implanted in trees so don't use the setup very much anymore, but definitely is handy where you can legally use them.


----------

